

NASA Selects 2013 Astronaut Candidate Class  - qiqing
http://www.nasa.gov/astronauts/2013astroclass.html

======
Trogdor0617
Since congress, the administration and NASA have all but given up on manned
space flight ... I have a hard time being excited about a new class of
astronauts-in-waiting.

